# Vancouver Island - Informal Get-together feeler



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey, moved to beautiful Vancouver Island a little over 2 years ago and wanting to get a little 12 volt SQ action happening over in this beautiful area. Looking to see if anyone would be interested in an informal get together to demo each others vehicle and just chat anything car audio or home audio for that matter as well. Willing to have it set anywhere really. I am in Campbell River but Courtney/Comox or even Nanaimo could be arranged as well. Reach out if you are interested in such a meet up. I'm also always up for chatting audio so DM me too if you want. 

Keep the audio moving


----------



## Buffboy (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi James! I'm in Victoria and I would definitely be interested in this if you get something off the ground! I am SQ focused and really interested in the technical and fabrication aspects of car audio. Happy to drive pretty much anywhere on the island to attend. Cheers, Chris


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Cheers Chris! I'm always up for visitors up here. I'm thinking more into the new year probably for a get together of sorts as the weather is kind of against us in November and well December is always so busy for everyone historically. I'm always up for technical car audio talk and have done some fabrication so might be able to lend to a convo there too.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Would be great to get a group together in Vancouver / the Island.
Hopefully more will respond.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

bumping this up for some Christmas interest aiming for the new year. Hope we can gather some traction with a meetup of some kind.


----------

